

Stimulus Watch.org - greyhat
http://www.stimuluswatch.org/project/view/1194
Vote up and down on individual projects, make arguments for or against, or just least leave a rant or a rave comment... Well organized and informative.
======
azgolfer
Great idea. Unfortunately it's too late to stop it.

~~~
TomOfTTB
That’s sort of where I am.

I’m not against the site. I think it’s great that someone thought to do it. I
have nothing but praise for the people who put it up.

But I have no interest.

The question I have about the Stimulus Bill is "Will it Stimulate the
Economy?" If it does than I can bring myself to accept the pork. If not than
it's failure is the bigger issue to me.

Bottom Line: There is Pork in every bill out of Congress and it’s a problem.
This site just draws my attention to a problem which I already know exists and
which I would already fix if I could.

~~~
azgolfer
"Will it Stimulate the Economy?"

Keynes ideas didn't work in the 30's, aren't going to work now. Actually the
government tends to get about .50 on the dollar compared to private
investment.

------
joseakle
Anybody on the world can vote. Is that a good idea? Isn't it about US
taxpayer's money.

------
mjgoins
Part of me thinks this site is like showing people a slaughterhouse video and
then saying "Hey, still want to eat meat?"

Admittedly, I'm a vegetarian.

------
viggity
If you go to the FAQ, where you can download an excel copy. If you're
interested, there are 18750 projects asking for 150 Billion of YOUR tax
dollars.

Also, according to the FAQ, this list is not exhaustive, the mayors can still
pile on more projects.

